# cold start and then some



## cncampbell (Sep 4, 2005)

Okay my ka24de acts like it floods to start only when the car has been sitting for more than 6hrs. I had Nissan run it and it came back with an injector code only. I told the guy that I had a leaking injector but it was fixed and never cleared in the computer and at that time everything was checking out ok.
I replaced all injectors, complete fuel rail, temp sensors, fuel filter, fuel pressure regulator, all fuel lines, cleaned MAF, cleaned and checked TPS, checked fuel pressure "prime was 47" "idle was 38", changed all plugs and wires, there isn't any smoke and mild smell of gas when trying to start but no leaks, changed out the CPU to see if it was the problem, still having the same problem with the cold start. After it starts it runs great, no skips, lots of power, no idle problems and averages about 225mls a tank running around 95 to 115mph. I run the interstate to and from work :thumbup: 
Anyone got any ideas, Nissan said that they would just have to start swapping out parts til they found the problem and hell I can do that but it's breaking the piggy bank.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

cncampbell said:


> Okay my ka24de acts like it floods to start only when the car has been sitting for more than 6hrs. I had Nissan run it and it came back with an injector code only. I told the guy that I had a leaking injector but it was fixed and never cleared in the computer and at that time everything was checking out ok.
> I replaced all injectors, complete fuel rail, temp sensors, fuel filter, fuel pressure regulator, all fuel lines, cleaned MAF, cleaned and checked TPS, checked fuel pressure "prime was 47" "idle was 38", changed all plugs and wires, there isn't any smoke and mild smell of gas when trying to start but no leaks, changed out the CPU to see if it was the problem, still having the same problem with the cold start. After it starts it runs great, no skips, lots of power, no idle problems and averages about 225mls a tank running around 95 to 115mph. I run the interstate to and from work :thumbup:
> Anyone got any ideas, Nissan said that they would just have to start swapping out parts til they found the problem and hell I can do that but it's breaking the piggy bank.


I know GM used these on their TPI systems, but do you know if the engine has a Cold Start valve?


----------



## cncampbell (Sep 4, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> I know GM used these on their TPI systems, but do you know if the engine has a Cold Start valve?


 No it doesn't just a coolant sensor to the CPU and another that just feeds the guage. They are both just to the left of the thermostat. I also changed out the distributer and starter today think that it might not be getting enough spark or just no turning over fast enough and that seemed to help a little but still didn't fix it.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

cncampbell said:


> Okay my ka24de acts like it floods to start only when the car has been sitting for more than 6hrs. After it starts it runs great, no skips, lots of power, no idle problems and averages about 225mls a tank running around 95 to 115mph.


There's a device mounted on the engine called an air regulator which is located on the passenger's side of the engine, near the back, below the intake manifold. When the engine is cold, the air regulator allows additional air to flow to the engine thus allowing an easy start and maintaining a good idle. There's a good chance the air regulator is defective or the electrical connections are bad.


----------



## cncampbell (Sep 4, 2005)

rogoman said:


> There's a device mounted on the engine called an air regulator which is located on the passenger's side of the engine, near the back, below the intake manifold. When the engine is cold, the air regulator allows additional air to flow to the engine thus allowing an easy start and maintaining a good idle. There's a good chance the air regulator is defective or the electrical connections are bad.


 Is that the thing that has like a plunger on it, a little rod that leads down to a rubber boot close the head under the intake?


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

cncampbell said:


> Is that the thing that has like a plunger on it, a little rod that leads down to a rubber boot close the head under the intake?


 i think your talking about the secondary butterflys


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

cncampbell said:


> Is that the thing that has like a plunger on it, a little rod that leads down to a rubber boot close the head under the intake?


The air regulator is part of the idle air adjusting (IAA) unit; it's where the idle adjusting screw is located.


----------

